# My mate Billy



## doctor Bob (14 Mar 2019)

This is Billy, nearly 12. Rose to fame on the forum by stealing Steve Maskery's hand made cake at my workshop open day, turned his back for 10 seconds and whoosh it was gone, gobbled down in 3 mouthfuls.







We found out he's terminal last week, couple of months hopefully. 
Seaside for him this weekend and an icecream followed by tennis ball throwing and retrieving. Still coming to the workshop. I will miss him terribly, even though we have another herbert (in the background)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Mar 2019)

My boxer nearly twelve when she was put down - she was fit as a flea at 6pm, and dying at 2am. A twisted bowel. Three years ago and I still miss her. We re homed an American bulldog X after he'd been found as a stray and kenneled for two years, he was beautiful .............. he got cancer and only lasted six months. I puppy sit four days a week now for my daughter's eight month old English bulldog - I have never met a dog so bloody stubborn. Later in the year maybe another ...


----------



## chris watford (14 Mar 2019)

Sounds like you are doing the best for Billy, hope your other woofer will not sulk too much.

My mum was a dog breeder and I still think about my dog, and all the others back then and this is nearly 50 years ago.

Chris


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Mar 2019)

Mmmm ... I still remember Peta, Heidi, Helga, Daisy, Poppy, Mr. Bumble, Henessey, Tonto, Minnie, Blue, Freddy, Dagmar, Suzie, Pansy, Lulu, Dolly, Bella, Jezobel, Cleo and George.  
It always leaves a hole in your life when they go.


----------



## MikeG. (14 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear this Bob, it's horrible losing dogs.


----------



## DrPhill (14 Mar 2019)

I feel for you. Make the most of what you can....

When I was young we had a dog that liked swimming. Her last holiday was for her, though by then all she could do was lie in the shallows.

We have two elderly dogs - 12 & 13. There will be time enough for tears soon, but until then lots of short but interesting walks.


----------



## Bm101 (14 Mar 2019)

Ahhhh Bob. 
Sorry mate. They are too good for this world to my mind. Certainly too good for most people. When you get a good one _and_ a right minded human, you realise why people and dogs are so conducive to an unspoken but articulate conversation. Still miss my lad 10 + years on.
Best wishes and roll on the treats and icecream.
Regards
Chris


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Mar 2019)

Bm101":44bd60il said:


> Ahhhh Bob.
> Sorry mate. They are too good for this world to my mind. Certainly too good for most people. When you get a good one _and_ a right minded human, you realise why people and dogs are so conducive to an unspoken but articulate conversation. Still miss my lad 10 + years on.
> Best wishes and roll on the treats and icecream.
> Regards
> Chris



Cheers Chris, his favourite p!ss tree is the one from you. Can't be harming it, coming into bud, I'll take a pic in the summer.


----------



## John15 (14 Mar 2019)

Bob, sorry about your mate Billy. I have a feeling what you are going through, members of the family. My wife has had Irish Setters for nearly fifty years and every one is buried in the garden with a cross and flowers to mark their graves.

John


----------



## doctor Bob (14 Mar 2019)

John15":3h3ldkok said:


> Bob, sorry about your mate Billy. I have a feeling what you are going through, members of the family. My wife has had Irish Setters for nearly fifty years and every one is buried in the garden with a cross and flowers to mark their graves.
> 
> John



He'll be in our garden, no cross, just a new tree to remember him.


----------



## Bm101 (14 Mar 2019)

Nitrogen is a great fertiliser Bob unless you are a lawn. 
Glad the tree is coming on. 
Circle of life isn't it really. 
Best as always, much respect,
Chris


----------



## Harbo (14 Mar 2019)

We never got over our 13yr old Lab
They become part of the family.
Sorry for your loss.

Rod


----------



## Doug B (14 Mar 2019)

Very sorry to read that Bob, I remember meeting Billy a couple of times, lovely dog.


----------



## stuartpaul (14 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear of your impending loss Bob. As I’ve got older I’ve got softer and loosing a dog has a big impact on me. We lost two quite close together just over a year ago, - broke my heart at the time.

This is the replacement, a husky/GS cross (rescue). I spend all day with him so we’ve got close.


----------



## thetyreman (14 Mar 2019)

sorry to hear this, it's hard to deal with loosing a family pet, at least try and enjoy what time is left with him


----------



## Lons (14 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear that Bob, one of the things you accept when taking on a dog but doesn't make it any easier.
The only possible consolation is knowing you've given them a great life.

We lost our last Lab to cancer at 13, I buried her in the field and it was more than 2 years before my wife could bear to go anywhere near the grave.
After a 10 year gap we got another and she's 4 now. I'm moving out when her time comes as my missus will be impossible to live with.


----------



## Grawschbags (14 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear this. The fact you've taken the time to write this post shows how much he/they means to you.

We've lost family dogs before as i was growing up. I remember being inconsolable at the time. I now have my own (6 y/o Boxer), and dread the day it all comes to an end.

Rest assured you've given him a great life. I'm sure he wouldn't have wanted it any other way.

Keep your chin up mate.


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (15 Mar 2019)

My wife and I have had dogs for most of our lives. Our boxer is a rescue dog who came to us as a bag of bones and has a heart condition due to starvation and ill treatment as a puppy. When she goes she will be laid in the garden. Our next dog will be another abandoned pet.
I know how you feel and hope you take some comfort in the fact that the love you gave was returned with interest.
Regards, Paul


----------



## Ali (15 Mar 2019)

This is the absolutely worst aspect when owning a dog, or probably any pet.

So loyal and full of character. Hope he has the time of his life this Spring.

Best wishes for all your family and friends at this difficult time


----------



## OscarG (15 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear about your news Bob.

Hope Billy enjoys what time he has.

All the best.


----------



## galleywood (15 Mar 2019)

You are going to make the most of the time you have together and that is the best you can do for Billy and yourself.


----------



## doctor Bob (21 Apr 2019)

7 weeks later and he's still going.
Just taking the water on ice creams now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Apr 2019)

Just to prove I don't bear a (very big) grudge, I'm very sorry to hear of your situation and very pleased that you are still enjoying moments of pleasure together.
I've never owned a dog, but I did have rabbits when I did the magic show stuff and it was always devastating when their time came. Best wishes.


----------



## woodbloke66 (21 Apr 2019)

MikeG.":2brs0kgr said:


> Sorry to hear this Bob, it's horrible losing dogs.


It's horrible losing any animals. We had a pair of British Blue pedigree cats, mum and daughter and we lost both within three months of each other. SWIMBO is allergic to almost any animal dander and cats especially so we've been without moggies or any indoor pets for several years now. 
I do have a lot of fish in the pond though  - Rob


----------



## Trainee neophyte (21 Apr 2019)

1. A pet is a part of your family. Feel accordingly.

2. https://iheartdogs.com/this-is-why-dogs-never-die/


----------



## Bm101 (21 Apr 2019)

doctor Bob":12wmengz said:


> 7 weeks later and he's still going.
> Just taking the water on ice creams now :lol: :lol: :lol:



Good lad. 
Brings me a bit of warmth Bob that. Give that lad's ears a rub for me. The chancer.
My 6 and a half stone alsatian, bear, mammoth, gonk mix went stone deaf as he got old. Barney. Baaaarnnnneeey! Nothing. Poor old sod we'd say. Heartbreaking. 
If i tried to silently open a kit kat down the garden at midnight. 
_*'Alright Boss! Is that a katkit?! I love kat kats! Are we having Kitkats!?*_ Right_* feckin' *_next to me !
Me: I thought you were supposed to be deaf mate. Also... how did you unlock the kitchen door? Did you cover your tracks with the Mrs? You know she loves a crisis.
Barney: Just out for a strolls in the moonlights. Happen to hear rapper crinckles . Just happy cwincidence.
Ok buddy. *shares kwik cat*
Look at the moon mate. Isn't that beautiful? 
*its a goot moon bosss
Ok man. Night night mate, time for bed. *rests hand.
Been over 10 years. I'm still sitting here waiting. Just in case there's been a mistake somewhere and they send him back.


----------



## Loz_S (23 Apr 2019)

I would like to point out for all of you with a furry four-legged friend, chocolate is POISONOUS for dogs.
There is no safe limit and should never be fed to dogs. The same applies to raisins and grapes. There are a number of things dogs should avoid including onion, but chocolate and grapes are commonly given to dogs as treats but will cause liver damage and kidney failure.

Battersea Dogs Home - Food Advice


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2019)

I ain't even (really) answering this out of respect to both Bob and Billy.
A fair point well made,some foods are poisonous to dogs and it's good to point that out, fair play. But in all honesty my lad didn't actually unlock the back door or argue with my Mrs either. Don't mean I'm not still waiting though. The rest of it is true. 
Best wishes Bob.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Apr 2019)

Loz_S":tv880vo7 said:


> I would like to point out for all of you with a furry four-legged friend, chocolate is POISONOUS for dogs.
> There is no safe limit and should never be fed to dogs. The same applies to raisins and grapes. There are a number of things dogs should avoid including onion, but chocolate and grapes are commonly given to dogs as treats but will cause liver damage and kidney failure.
> 
> Battersea Dogs Home - Food Advice



He's dying................ it's one of his final treats. Never had chocolate before.


----------



## Lons (25 Apr 2019)

Absolutely correct as Loz-s says as general advice but good on yer Bob, Billy deserves the taste of forbidden food, I'd do it with ours. =D> 

That said, our last labrador ate 2 packets of munchies, paper foil and all when a pup and lived to 13 and our current 4 year old will eat anything given half a chance. She ate all the foliage off a large planter of tulips a few years ago, sicked them up after 20 mins just as well as they're poisonous.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Apr 2019)

My boxer ate a whole duck carcass complete with the polythene bag it was in along with two polythene bags of dog poo that some kind soul had lobbed over the garden wall. Once all nicely macerated she threw it all up in the kitchen, and was most upset I wouldn't let her eat it again. I have never smelled anything like it, ever. On three occasions I had to gently pull a supermarket carrier bag through her very gently. :shock: 
Anyone who has ever had a boxer will be thinking yes, been there, done that. :lol:


----------



## ScaredyCat (25 Apr 2019)

Sorry to hear your news. Looks like a cute chap.

On the subject of chocolate and dogs. We had a Beagle, well two but this story was from when we just had the one, Rhubarb was his name. He once ate an entire Sara Lee Black forest gateau (meant for 8 people) including the box and plastic wrapping. Lived to 15. 

We lost his sister and a couple of months later we lost him too. That was a terrible time. 

Don't forget to spoil the other one too.

Currently have a rehomed whippet - she doesn't cuddle much (ex show dog) but she's getting better and I do get a nice greeting on my return from work.

.


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Apr 2019)

My friend once saw something sticking out of her German Shepherds bum, she gently pulled it and said it was like a magic trick as a pair of her tights appeared......................


----------



## Lons (25 Apr 2019)

doctor Bob":hls27l01 said:


> My friend once saw something sticking out of her German Shepherds bum, she gently pulled it and said it was like a magic trick as a pair of her tights appeared......................



Now there's a trick. I want to know how the dog got them off her mistress legs without her knowing. :wink: 

My daughters labradoodle crunched and ate a tennis type ball last month, poo'd up bits of it and sicked the rest up, including the squeaky mechanism 11 days later. Never showed any ill effects during that time and still ate like she was starving.

Our lab a couple of years ago picked something up in the field and wouldn't let my wife near her until she collapsed choking. It was a disgusting rotten rabbit and the legs were sticking out of her mouth with the head presumably down to her stomach, pulled it out and she still wanted it back.

Didn't much like the taste of antiseptic when she got home though. #-o


----------



## Loz_S (25 Apr 2019)

doctor Bob":2eo6c705 said:


> Loz_S":2eo6c705 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to point out for all of you with a furry four-legged friend, chocolate is POISONOUS for dogs.
> ...


That's all right Bob, I understand your situation.
I just wanted to make sure anyone who saw your Billy snacking on a flake didn't think that was normal.
A lot of people are not aware of the simple things that dogs should avoid.
All the best.


----------



## whiskywill (26 Apr 2019)

doctor Bob":1fcit2ix said:


> My friend once saw something sticking out of her German Shepherds bum, she gently pulled it and said it was like a magic trick as a pair of her tights appeared......................



I once has an Old English Sheepdog who had the same habit. I have removed at least a dozen pairs by standing on the end and chasing the dog away.


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Apr 2019)

Vet check up today.
Same weight so good news but Lymph nodes really swollen, like a bag of marbles under his throat.
Within a month ........  
Little tear forming.................


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Apr 2019)

My son took him to the seaside as well, he likes his sunglasses


----------



## DrPhill (26 Apr 2019)

I really feel for you. Make the most of what you have.

Phill


----------



## treeturner123 (27 Apr 2019)

Hi

Yes, loosing a dog is always very sad. We have lost 2 Jack Russells but in both cases they were over 18 years old.

We also lost a Border/Jack Russell cross but it was a mad dog and was hit on two occasions by cars as it climbed op and over a 1.5m high fence with 2.5m high hedge!!

Anyway, this dog also ate the wrong things including an assortment of child's wax crayons!!! You should have seen what came out the other end!!!!!

Phil


----------



## Lons (27 Apr 2019)

treeturner123":2nhvp9pf said:


> Anyway, this dog also ate the wrong things including an assortment of child's wax crayons!!! You should have seen what came out the other end!!!!! Phil



Errr... A masterpiece in wax? :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Apr 2019)

A lost wax casting?


----------



## ColeyS1 (27 Apr 2019)

I'm lost for words but just want.......sorry to hear this Bob. One of the family, I'm sure he thinks as much of you as you do of him.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## treeturner123 (28 Apr 2019)

The coloured pooh certainly was NOT lost!!

It gave the children hours of mirth!!     

Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Apr 2019)

I caught the boxer coming out of the bathroom wagging her tail and dribbling bubbles - she'd eaten a brand new bar of coal tar soap. :shock: :lol:


----------



## whiskywill (29 Apr 2019)

A neighbour, who has always kept Dobermans, was building his own bungalow and the dog was allowed free access to the site. When the dog's stomach appeared to be distended he took it to a vet. The vet operated on the dog and removed nearly 6 lbs of nails and screws.


----------



## Lons (29 Apr 2019)

whiskywill":2w9d1cy4 said:


> A neighbour, who has always kept Dobermans, was building his own bungalow and the dog was allowed free access to the site. When the dog's stomach appeared to be distended he took it to a vet. The vet operated on the dog and removed nearly 6 lbs of nails and screws.


Heaven help any trespasser with that dog around #-o


----------



## treeturner123 (30 Apr 2019)

Especially effective when pointing backwards after a eating a plate of beans!!

Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2019)

and in three weeks the new addition to our household will be










big lad for five weeks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2019)

Is yours still OK, Bob?


----------



## doctor Bob (28 May 2019)

phil.p":9saiqoig said:


> Is yours still OK, Bob?



No, he had a little remission which makes you forget but he has gone down hill very rapidly this week, couldn't get up this morning, didn't eat. Gave him pain killers and he eventually went for a pee.
Not drinking or eating.
He's going to be put down tomorrow at 11am at home, heartbroken.


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 May 2019)

Really saddened to hear that Bob.
We had a unique relationship, you know. :sad smiley:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2019)

Since I was old enough to drive I always got the job of taking the family dogs to be put down - I must have done about twelve. The twelfth was no easier than the first.


----------



## The Bear (28 May 2019)

Bob I feel your pain. I had to make the same decision 2 years ago to the lad in my profile pic. Its painful for a long time. I just try and remember the good times we had.

Best wishes

Mark


----------



## Gerry (28 May 2019)

I lost my beautiful English Setter Gracie at the age of 7 last year. Gutted isn't the word.
Despite swearing I would never have another we got Penny in October. It's been really hard work for the last few months but she is 8 month old now and really settling down.
I love setters, we have previously had two Irish and for the last 30 years four English Setters. Penny is our fourth English Setter, Stunningly handsome dogs and such gentle souls.
I feel your pain Bob, It is as bad as loosing a child.

Gerry


----------



## Garno (28 May 2019)

So sorry to hear what you have to do tomorrow.
There is nothing anyone can say that will make things easier for you.
My thoughts will be with you tomorrow    
Gary


----------



## Bm101 (28 May 2019)

Thinking of you and yours Bob.
Best wishes mate.
Chris


----------



## Lons (28 May 2019)

Really sad news Bob, very hard even when expected. Best wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## doctor Bob (28 May 2019)

Thanks chaps, unfortunately he went down hill very rapidly.
RIP big nose, heartbroken.............


----------



## Bm101 (28 May 2019)

Ahhhhhhh. Sorry Bob. I really am. My thoughts are with you fella. All the best.


----------



## DrPhill (28 May 2019)

And condolences from me too.... dreading the day we have to do the same.


----------



## Toonie (28 May 2019)

My condolences too, I bet that he couldn't have had a better life or a better friend in his life, R.I.P Billy


----------



## scooby (28 May 2019)

doctor Bob":2jsfd7kd said:


> phil.p":2jsfd7kd said:
> 
> 
> > Is yours still OK, Bob?
> ...



 sorry.

Our family has been through that 3 times and it hurts. It may sound hollow but you have my sincere condolence.


----------



## jimmy_s (28 May 2019)

Sorry to hear of your loss, I suppose it must sound odd to folks who don't have dogs but they become part of the family. Our German Shorthaired Pointer had to go in for an op recently, I missed him when he wasn't about for that short time. 

Its hard, but you know at least he had a good home, was loved and you did the best you could for him.


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (29 May 2019)

Sorry to hear of this. My sincere condolences. At least he'll be at home with the people he knows, loves and trusts.
It's always heartbreaking. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## Ttrees (29 May 2019)

Condolences Bob, my thoughts are with you  
Champions like that, are the salt of the earth.


----------



## ColeyS1 (29 May 2019)

Sad times, sorry Bob.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AES (29 May 2019)

I too feel for you Bob.

When living in Singapore my wife picked up a puppy pup which had been chucked down a storm drain to drown in the next thunderstorm (an almost daily occurrence there). The vet said she'll never live but "Bella" was "exported" to Switzerland 5 years later and lived on to the ripe old age of 17. A sort of "Dalmation cross", she was daft as brush, but when the time came (she got a large growth on her back leg which the vet wouldn't operate on) I got the vet to come to us for the final injection (she hated going to the vet). She died cuddled up to me and there wasn't a dry eye in the house (including the vet)!

Sadly missed, but we've never had the courage to replace her, so I do understand mate. Still got her lead and collar (with a Swiss + and brass cows on it). Daft really - so who's as daft as a brush then??


----------



## doctor Bob (29 May 2019)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Claymore (29 May 2019)

Sorry to hear about Billy he was a beauty and always a hard decision.....but he's had a lovely time with you.
RIP Billyx


----------



## OscarG (29 May 2019)

Just catching up with this thread, sorry to hear your news about Billy.

All the best fella.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jun 2019)

And the latest addition to my household - Moose, the eight week old rottweiler.


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Jun 2019)

phil.p":1chjloif said:


> And the latest addition to my household - Moose, the eight week old rottweiler.



He looks lovely Phil, we are going to have to get another, very quiet with just one.


----------



## Trevanion (13 Jun 2019)

doctor Bob":cgzfx9au said:


> He looks lovely Phil, we are going to have to get another, very quiet with just one.



When we lost our dog (JRT) last year it was unbearably quiet and unusual feeling. It was the first time I'd ever been without a dog in my life so it just didn't feel right at all, You'd usually come in the house and you'd hear him pootling along to come and greet you but there was only silence.

Had another one within 2 weeks, felt bad about getting one so soon after but it really helped deal with the loss by keeping your mind off it. 



phil.p":cgzfx9au said:


> And the latest addition to my household - Moose, the eight week old rottweiler.



Never a more loyal, protective and intelligent animal than a Rottweiler, the family used to breed and keep them many moons ago! Hope you realise how big it's going to get :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jun 2019)

Yes, my mother had two. This one is a happy little fella - his tail doesn't doesn't stop. I expect we'll have a few nights of crying though. We introduced him to my daughters eleven month old English bulldog - I look after him four days a week - and he is NOT going to pushed around by him. He's got a bark and one hell of a growl for one so young.


----------



## lanemaux (14 Jun 2019)

He looks like a real winner Phil. I still miss my pair and it's been nearly 6 yrs. since the last one passed. Jenny and Jessy were 2 yrs. apart in age and looked every bit like a matched set. That was even though they were not related and Jen was half dobie. For 6 Years we lived adjacent to a sheep farmer with 2 fields full of sheep. The field farthest from us had wolf and coyote losses , not the one near us though.
Mike


----------



## fiveeyes (17 Jun 2019)

Heartfelt condolences, Bob.
Having had to do the same, multiple times, I know your pain.

bill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Jun 2019)

I'm only nine weeks old - what do you mean I've got huge feet?


----------



## doctor Bob (20 Jun 2019)

Moose looks like trouble!!

Very quiet with one dog, think we will have another by christmas.


----------



## Bm101 (20 Jun 2019)

Bob. Get a Blue Heeler.
Like Huskies, wolves or indeed Tigers these dogs need no training and are happy to sleep all day with no exercise. They make ideal house pets.      





Look at his face. He will defend you and your children to the death.


----------



## doctor Bob (20 Jun 2019)

Stop it, I'm going all soppy showing the Mrs.


----------



## scooby (20 Jun 2019)

Bm101":3mzjz6nd said:


> Bob. Get a Blue Heeler.
> Like Huskies, wolves or indeed Tigers these dogs need no training and are happy to sleep all day with no exercise. They make ideal house pets.
> 
> Look at his face. He will defend you and your children to the death.



Is a blue heeler a relation to the Aussie herding dog? Hes exceedingly cute

Moose (great name) also looks too cute.


----------



## Bm101 (21 Jun 2019)

Thats it Scooby. Think mostly you get red or blues. Named heelers because they nip at the heels. Always fancied one.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jun 2019)

If I had the space I'd go back to a previous combination I had - a Jack Russell, a Doberman and an English Mastiff. If any two didn't get you, the third would.


----------



## doctor Bob (21 Jun 2019)

I'm thinking English setter this year, then a gordan setter to make a full set, English, irish, Gordan, although there is a red and white as well.
Always fancied a little parsons jack russell.


----------



## Gerry (21 Jun 2019)

I've had English Setters for the last 30 years. They are beautiful, intelligent, gentle, loving dogs but can be a little willful and ignorant when it suits. 
My first dog had terrible recall and would make a bolt for it given a chance. He would return home scratching on the door only when he was ready.
My second dog didn't recall but he would stand and wait for me to catch up and would never run away.
My third was my first ever puppy. She was so faithful and would stroll along beside me never even thinking of loosing sight of me no matter the distraction.
I got my present puppy in October. A beautiful orange belton puppy who is full of pineapple but she is calming down now at 10 months old.
Go for it Bob, you will fall in love with the breed and won't regret it


----------



## doctor Bob (21 Jun 2019)

Gerry":1ovplq2f said:


> I've had English Setters for the last 30 years. They are beautiful, intelligent, gentle, loving dogs but can be a little willful and ignorant when it suits.
> My first dog had terrible recall and would make a bolt for it given a chance. He would return home scratching on the door only when he was ready.
> My second dog didn't recall but he would stand and wait for me to catch up and would never run away.
> My third was my first ever puppy. She was so faithful and would stroll along beside me never even thinking of loosing sight of me no matter the distraction.
> ...



Can you recommend a breeder Gerry?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jun 2019)

Reel 'em in ... :lol:


----------



## Gerry (21 Jun 2019)

I have used canonsett and ingella.
Ingrid at ingella has some puppies available July http://ingella.co.uk/?page_id=3396
Sheila at canonsett doesn't seem to do much breading nowadays but she has a lot of contacts so it could be worth enquiring http://canonsett.co.uk/?page_id=31

Be prepared to have to traval though these are quite a rare sight nowadays. 
Ingella is nottingham and canonset is in Scotland.

Penny, my orange belton puppy is from ingella and my last two were canonset.

Gerry


----------



## doctor Bob (21 Jun 2019)

Thanks Gerry, forwarded that on to the Mrs, she can decide what we do.
Got to be a setter of some sort.
We have a bed for 2-3






This is Charlie, he's 9. Pic after he tried to eat an old sandwich thrown in a gloss paint can during our build.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jun 2019)

The joy of puppyhood -


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Jun 2019)

phil.p":1vad7940 said:


> The joy of puppyhood -


Ha ha, look how flexible he is ! Lol

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jun 2019)

Another puppy - a year old next week. Benji, my daughter's dog and Moose's friend. Mr. Beautiful.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jun 2019)

:deer Moose at ten weeks. :deer


----------



## doctor Bob (7 Jul 2019)

Looks like we are getting an English Setter. Gerry gave me a contact and through them we were introduced to another lady whose English has just had puppies (not a breeder). 
Wife went for a look last week and even though she says she thinking about it, I know she will have one  
I like the idea that it's the third dog we were talking about getting and not another Irish to replace Billy.
Thanks for the info Gerry. I'll post up pics when we have them.

Poor old Charlie will be demoted to No2 again


----------



## doctor Bob (10 Jul 2019)

The little fella, provisionally "Dudley". An English Setter. collecting him end of the month.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jul 2019)

Make sure you get the fella wormed and de fleaed pdq. I've just been told by the vet that mine shold have been wormed every two weeks up to now and every month til six months. We did him at eight weeks despite being told he'd been done and the poor little thing was so full of roundworm he threw them up live as well as passing them dead. :shock: Horrible. It's good flea weather as well, especially if they're anywhere near cats. My "little thing" is 15kg at twelve weeks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jul 2019)

Moose at three months, with his pool and favourite munchie - a pineapple top.


----------



## Bm101 (17 Jul 2019)

Handsome dog Phil. 
Are those the cliffs of Dover behind him there?
He's gonna be a big lad either way.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Jul 2019)

Well he's here. Could be trouble. Wifes gone out, left me in charge, do puppies like curry or pizza?


----------



## MJP (24 Jul 2019)

Lovely looking dog Doc but to my untutored eye - I know nothing about dogs, I'm a cat man - he looks rather sad and crestfallen in all the pics. As Phil.p says, a prompt vet visit sounds like a good idea just to check that he's OK, apart from the wormimg and so on.
Martin.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jul 2019)

He's looking crestfallen because someone told him he was to be called Boris.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jul 2019)

Moose and benji, three months and thirteen months.


----------



## Gerry (24 Jul 2019)

doctor Bob":2i7b1hji said:


> Well he's here. Could be trouble. Wifes gone out, left me in charge, do puppies like curry or pizza?



Gorgeous blue belton pup Bob. Just about all of that white will disappear over the next 6 months or so and he will get the distinctive wavy grey flecking that makes these so beautiful.
They have beautiful sad expressive eyes, He looks like a typical setter pup to me.
Our penny is 11 months old now and has just started to settle down over the last few months. before that she was a ball of mischief but adorable.

Gerry


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Aug 2019)

not fifteen weeks old yet ... :shock: 
14.5kg at twelve weeks, 22kg at fifteen. :shock: :lol:


----------



## doctor Bob (5 Aug 2019)

Yes Gerry, his eyes are lovely, just looks really sad, nothing like the irish setters. Really lovely temperment, but pretends to be deaf as a post :lol:


----------



## Bm101 (5 Aug 2019)

Between him and your son you should just run a Tv program going in lifts situated within famous hotels around the world. The real big ones with 40+floors where you can't leave. 
All the rich tourists fawning over the sad eyed puppy of the lowlands (musical reference) then your lad going. 'Can anyone smell Melon? giggling noises.


----------



## doctor Bob (5 Aug 2019)

Chris he's 19 now and still on occasions he'll shout across a crowded room "Dad, can you smell melon".


Dr Watson


----------



## Gerry (6 Aug 2019)

Bob, he is going to be absolutely gorgeous.
the deafness is selective. These are very intellegent dogs with a stubborn streak a mile long.

Gerry


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Aug 2019)

That is one beautiful pup. Mine at sixteen weeks get ever bigger - 








Two months we've had him he's not quite into his fourth collar yet.


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Aug 2019)

Yep, 3 weeks and he's approaching his second collar.






He is bloody fantastic :lol:


----------



## Bm101 (13 Aug 2019)

Clever Dog. All in the eyes and even from a picture.


----------



## gog64 (15 Aug 2019)

This was my mate Barney, 70kg of daftness. Lost him earlier this year, way too young.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Sep 2019)

Five months and he grows and grows. The bulldog is near adult.


----------



## doctor Bob (10 Sep 2019)

Top puppy, local fun show


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Sep 2019)

One pretty little dog, isn't he?


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Sep 2019)

A neighbour had a setter a few years ago. On one occasion I had a rasher of belly draft that a dog would have been okay with, and the neighbour said yes. So 'Oliver' got lucky. Problem was he always stopped at my gate; but only on a Friday. How the heck did Oliver know when it was Friday?

John (hammer)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Sep 2019)

still growing .......... :shock:


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Sep 2019)

What will he weigh fully grown, male setters are about 25- 27KG. People think they are big dogs but just medium to me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Sep 2019)

He's heavier than that now. He was 22kg five or six weeks ago, and at that time he was gaining over 2kg a week.  The largest of those tiles is 340mm.


----------



## Trevanion (13 Sep 2019)

doctor Bob":12f8brsb said:


> What will he weigh fully grown



Our last Rotti peaked around the low 60KG (I remember him being almost 10 stone) or so mark if I remember rightly, he was a right monster, very big AND very nasty :lol:.


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Sep 2019)

2 dogs getting on like a house on fire, even sharing a bed, sort of


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2019)

Five minutes after they were doing their best to kill each other.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Oct 2019)

Six months old on Oct 19th. He can already jump onto a dining table and climb a seven foot wall. Damhikt.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2019)

Six months old ................ six stone three. :shock:


----------



## Lons (23 Oct 2019)

> "phil.p"
> Six months old on Oct 19th. He can already climb a seven foot wall.



Potential burglars have no chance of escape then. =D>


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2019)

Moose at seven months. The bulldog's adult.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2019)

24 inch neck, and quickly growing into his feet.


----------



## doctor Bob (20 Nov 2019)

6 months 
18kgs
2/3 size approx

pic of him at the stables


----------



## Nelsun (20 Nov 2019)

Here's Clyde aged 18 months. He's not a dog, obviously, but is dog-like in some respects (plays fetch and sh*ts mountains). My lad was measured just the other day at 1.3m tall for scale.


----------



## Trevanion (20 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":f5l6ppgs said:


> pic of him at the stables



That's a stoic looking pooch.


----------



## Gerry (21 Nov 2019)

He's a stunner Bob and he'll get even better looking as he matures.

Gerry


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2019)

Moose, nearly eight months.


----------



## doctor Bob (16 Dec 2019)

My two herberts.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2019)

Haughtier than thou.


----------



## Dokkodo (19 Dec 2019)

doctor Bob":1tyzrirh said:


> My two herberts.



heart melting stuff!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Feb 2020)

Moose at nearly ten months.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Feb 2020)

getting ready to eat his parsnip.


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Feb 2020)

Dr Watson in a hurry....






Not tried him on parsnips, he likes a carrot.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Feb 2020)

I have known the guy at the market for 20+ years, and I give him a fiver late in the day every week or two for a sack of tatty vegetables - Moose will eat whole big bowls of cooked veg, especially parsnip, carrot, swede and beetroot. (That's the stuff that doesn't go into soups, stews etc.  ) 
Ten months old tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel Burden (19 Feb 2020)

doctor Bob":1e9zt3l8 said:


> Dr Watson in a hurry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he's anything like my daughters German Wirehaired Pointer, you don't get in his way when he's in a hurry. He doesn't go around, he goes through. :shock: 

Nigel.


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Mar 2020)

Well little Watson is 10 months old and he is a nightmare chewer.
Plenty of puppies before him and of course some chewing, but this little pipper will chew anything 24hrs a day.
Estimate so far
10 pairs of shoes
10 pairs of slippers
1 seat
4 dog beds
pens
pencils
3 floor mats
plastic cups x 6
1 plastic dog bowl
2 watering cans
40 small plastic plant pots
handles on gorrilla tubs x 14
handles on sports bag x 2
Hard hat
indestructible dog toys x 20 (estimate)
1 x acer tree
2 x small willows

There is more but I have just listed the ones which come to mind, Denise speaks to the other puppy owners and his mums owner ............ looks like it's a trait of the litter, one of them has done a sash window and a sofa!!!!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2020)

Give him bigger bones.


----------



## Nigel Burden (30 Mar 2020)

:shock: Have you tried spraying bitter apple over what sounds like everything? It stopped my daughters German Wirehaired Pointer.

Nigel.


----------



## Trevanion (30 Mar 2020)

Nah Nah Nah Nah...

Don't believe any of the bogus and phony "solutions" out there Bob. There's only *one* way to sort that problem out...






Chew on this


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Apr 2020)

one year old today.


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Apr 2020)

Happy Birthday Moose.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 May 2020)

Handsome fellow, isn't he?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2020)

Thank heavens for insurance - he's just torn a meniscus and cruciate leaping full speed off a seven foot hedge. :shock:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2020)

Not quite as lucky as I thought - estimated vet's bill, £2500. Insurance cover - up to £750 for a cruciate.


----------



## Nigel Burden (10 May 2020)

My daughter is a veterinary nurse and would always advise owners to insure their animals as, unlike the NHS, animal health is not subsidised and the cost of drugs alone is high. 

Her dog is an eight year old German Wirehaired Pointer. He is clumsy and will jump off anything. He doesn't go around things, he goes through. So far he went straight through a barbed wire fence, £600 bill. Smashed a pane of glass in my greenhouse when ratting, then walked through the broken glass and into the house. I only noticed when I saw blood on our five week old carpet, I don't know what the bill for that injury was, but fortunately he is insured and all bills have been covered so far.

Nigel.


----------



## doctor Bob (11 May 2020)

Yep, new puppy is insured to the hilt. Got our money back several times over already.


----------



## doctor Bob (11 May 2020)

Phil Pascoe":2lgl22bt said:


> Thank heavens for insurance - he's just torn a meniscus and cruciate leaping full speed off a seven foot hedge. :shock:



Hope he makes a full recovery, thats a lot of weight coming down from 7ft.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2020)

Seven and a half stone.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2020)

Three thousand quid. :shock: £750 covered by insurance.


----------



## doctor Bob (11 May 2020)

Phil Pascoe":3837a15u said:


> Three thousand quid. :shock: £750 covered by insurance.



Painful, however much you love em.


----------



## Nigel Burden (11 May 2020)

Phil, please don't take this the wrong way, but £750 doesn't cover much these days, and the amount that you are saying is not surprising.

Some of the insurances offered by the likes of the supermarkets, whilst seeming good value, actually don't offer a particularly good degree of cover. My daughter does not receive commission, but she would always recommend Pet Plan. Whilst by no means cheap, the cover is, in her opinion, second to none. I believe that she has Eric covered up to £7K, as she knows the potential cost of veterinary procedures, and with a dog like a working gundog, the injury rate can be quite high, especially one like Eric who will basically crash through gorse, brambles, barbed wire fences etc. Eric does not work, and it was never intended to work him, although he used to go to a gundog club until he became gun shy due to being frightened by a very loud firework.

Nigel .


----------



## doctor Bob (11 May 2020)

Nigel Burden":1zivp13h said:


> ................................. until he became gun shy due to being frightened by a very loud firework.
> 
> Nigel .



we had a great Gordon Setter, brilliant on the gun. Then one year leading up to fireworks night, just as she was sqatting for a pee a bloody proper fireworks bomb went off. She never worked again and hid in the airing cupboard if she heard any bang. 
Real shame that all the training which went into her was lost in an instance.


----------



## Nigel Burden (11 May 2020)

doctor Bob":n9i970no said:


> Phil Pascoe":n9i970no said:
> 
> 
> > Three thousand quid. :shock: £750 covered by insurance.
> ...



Years ago my daughter had four mice which she had bought for £1 each out of her pocket money. One had a visit to the vets, the bill was £19.

Nigel.


----------



## Nigel Burden (11 May 2020)

doctor Bob":30d1x5ra said:


> Nigel Burden":30d1x5ra said:
> 
> 
> > ................................. until he became gun shy due to being frightened by a very loud firework.
> ...



Every year after the silly season my daughter has problems with Eric. He won't go out for the toilet when it gets dark, and he starts to quiver with fear when it starts to get dark in anticipation of fireworks. When the fireworks have been quiet for two or three weeks he starts to settle down again.

Nigel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2020)

Nigel - ours is Pet Plan. £7000 max, but in the fine print £750 for a cruciate ligament. The vet was surprised - he said PP is one of best. We seem to have got the right man for the job -he's not our vet, but we were passed on to him as he specialises in these operations. He asked permission to take photos if there was anything unusual as he lectures all over the Country on these particular operations.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2020)

I had a J.Russell that never reacted to noise until one Nov.5th when he was ten. He climbed a wire netting fence, ran two miles and got run over. Stainless pins down his nearside legs for the rest of his life, put down at fourteen as he was so unpredictable around my three year old.


----------



## Nigel Burden (12 May 2020)

Phil, I think I'll get my daughter to check her policy in that case as they've always paid out with no problems.

On the subject of unpredictable dogs, my daughters previous dog, an English Springer Spaniel, was put to sleep because he would suddenly launch an attack on us without warning. After the attack he would wander around with his tail between his legs looking confused. The general consensus of opinion amongst the vets was that he probably had a brain tumor, or was suffering from what is known by some as Springer rage, or by others as Cocker rage. It seems to be a condition that is more prevalent in dogs with liver colouring.

Nigel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Jun 2020)

What a difference a year makes :shock:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2020)

R.I.P. Moose 19/4/19 - 1/11/20

He wrecked the other cruciate ligament on Friday and had become unstable and unpredictable after the first one. It would have been unkind to put him through all the pain again.


----------



## doctor Bob (1 Nov 2020)

I'm so sorry Phil. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Fidget (1 Nov 2020)

Very sorry for you, so young


----------



## Ttrees (1 Nov 2020)

Gutted to heat that Phil, such sad news.
A cruel world it is.
My condolences, and wishing you and yours will keep strong during these times ahead.


----------



## Trevanion (1 Nov 2020)

Sorry to hear that Phil.

Unfortunately that’s a very common problem with Rottweilers (Which is apparently down to years of dodgy breeding practices), our last two had the same problem but not so early in life, the last one had spinal arthritis as well towards the end and it was kinder to let him go than let him keep suffering.


----------



## clogs (1 Nov 2020)

we lost 2 Border collies just before we left for here.....12 and 13...these were our working dogs, family pets.....both had cancer......
laid to rest in our woods.....
just down to 3 now.......
but we rescue and foster dumped puppies...the 2 we have now were in a bin/skip at 2-3 days old....!!!!!!!!!......
very poorly they were, lost a lot of sleep over them......now 4 months old and a dream to be around.....
waiting for a flight partner's now.....one to Germany the other to the UK.....

also found these little perishers, again dumped in a bin......but these are our's now and totally safe....








sorry for ur future loss.....gotta say just get another, can't replace the lost one but smoothes out the pain...
getting tearful.....oh, memories hurt.....


----------



## AES (1 Nov 2020)

Really sorry to hear that Phil. I do know the feeling - rather like Marmite, I think people either love dogs (and cats) or hate 'em! Our Bella had to be put down YEARS ago now (not a dry eye in the house) and even now, when I think of her I get a lump in my throat. But at least Bella was 17!

Condolences mate.

But speaking of cats (kitten?) little "Fred" in you pic looos like he/she will go some way to keep at least some animal fun going in "Chez Shaft City".


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2020)

The cat knew something was amiss - my wife took the dog after I'd said my goodbyes and he sat by my side for an hour. He's never done that before.


----------



## Bm101 (1 Nov 2020)

Sorry to hear that Phil.


----------



## Racers (1 Nov 2020)

Sorry to hear about your dog. 

I am taking the cat too the vets on Wednesday we think he is diabetic. 

Pete


----------



## AES (1 Nov 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The cat knew something was amiss - my wife took the dog after I'd said my goodbyes and he sat by my side for an hour. He's never done that before.




Yeah, it's "funny" what animals can feel/sense, isn't it? Hope he keeps that new habit up for a while.


----------



## Nigel Burden (1 Nov 2020)

Sorry to hear that Phil. My daughter had to have her Springer Spaniel put to sleep at four years due to a neurological problem. He became very unpredictable. It's heart breaking.

Nigel.


----------



## HOJ (1 Nov 2020)

Truly sorry for your loss, I also lost one of mine recently, her legs gave up, she had been running on three for the last eight years though.


----------



## rafezetter (2 Nov 2020)

Sorry for your loss Phil, he looks like he was a fine dog. It's odd how other pets know when something is wrong - my friends cat was pawing at him in the early hours one day which woke him up, and it went to the other room where the dogs slept and one looked like it was having a mild siezure, but then passed shortly after.


----------



## Keefy. (2 Nov 2020)

Heartbreaking Phil. Feel your pain.

This geezer we have, Harley, is a rescue and he is absolutely ace. Just a year old when he came to us, had him five now.
We've had Retrievers for years, I thought when we were going to say goodbye to the old fella it would be clean clothes, spur of the moment hol's, no worries about getting someone to look after a dog but no, the Boss got him to keep the last of three brothers going for a bit longer, which he did.
He's my best buddy now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2020)

I shall miss Moose this Xmas, but I still miss the old lady. A boxer is possibly on the horizon in the new year ...


----------



## mikej460 (23 Dec 2020)

Lordy, I've just read this thread and I couldn't even see the last post.. we've got cats and every time we lose one it's heart breaking. I would love a sheepdog mind you


----------



## billw (23 Dec 2020)

I had three cats and took them from UK to Spain, then Gib, then back to the UK. Whilst I was away on holiday one of them left the house and never returned. I still wonder what happened, but also hold some hope that he just adopted some new owners. The other two are still going strong. 

Owning pets almost inevitably involves heartbreak but on the plus side it does produce lots of good memories, and of course the comfort that you treated an animal well for its years.


----------



## Lons (24 Dec 2020)

Here's the latest member of my extended family, he's now 11 weeks old and a real character, seems very intelligent and going to be a big fella, my granddaughter loves him even if a little wary of those needle sharp teeth.


----------



## owen (24 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I shall miss Moose this Xmas, but I still miss the old lady. A boxer is possibly on the horizon in the new year ...
> View attachment 99082



Do it, have you considered getting one from a boxer rescue center? I've got a 2 and a bit year old boxer called Bruce, had him from a puppy not from a rescue center though. He's my best mate and never fails to make me happy. He even comes to work with me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2020)

Yes, we'll be looking.


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (25 Dec 2020)

Sorry for your loss Phil. We lost this little girl last August. She was a rescue dog. I'd have another boxer any day.
Paul


----------



## Peter Sefton (25 Dec 2020)

Clover the Labradoodle, Popsy the cat and our chickens, all great fun in a challenging year.


----------



## mikej460 (25 Dec 2020)

I rescued this little madam after she was lambed in the middle of 2018's The Beast From The East. I found her covered in snow and rattling her last so I stuck her under my coat, drove home, gave her a glucose jab and stuck her in in a cat pen on top of the boiler. 20 minutes later she was screaming for food!




I had to hand feed her until she was old enough to join the others so she's now a pet lamb (actually more like a pet dog as she follows me everywhere when I'm out in the field). My wife made me keep her and name her and so she's called KC and comes to her name. She's very affectionate, gets into everything but makes me smile everyday. I've bred a lot of lambs in my time and never felt this way about any of them. Animals eh?


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Dec 2020)

I think she’s an extremely fortunate little lamb to have found you Mike. Well done, and I think you will be repaid in spades with the delight and happiness she gives you. Ian . Very touching.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (26 Dec 2020)

mikej460 said:


> I rescued this little madam after she was lambed in the middle of 2018's The Beast From The East. I found her covered in snow and rattling her last so I stuck her under my coat, drove home, gave her a glucose jab and stuck her in in a cat pen on top of the boiler. 20 minutes later she was screaming for food!
> View attachment 99268
> 
> I had to hand feed her until she was old enough to join the others so she's now a pet lamb (actually more like a pet dog as she follows me everywhere when I'm out in the field). My wife made me keep her and name her and so she's called KC and comes to her name. She's very affectionate, gets into everything but makes me smile everyday. I've bred a lot of lambs in my time and never felt this way about any of them. Animals eh?
> ...


I like your wood-paneled link box. Very smart. Is there a WIP?


----------



## billw (26 Dec 2020)

If we are doing photos then.....


----------



## gregmcateer (26 Dec 2020)

I love seeing roughtie toughtie men sharing their pet photos ! We're all soft as s*** really! We're getting a little tabby tiger in a month, as all the g-pigs have died now. Loved the pigs, esp the old boy that was like a little lapdog right until he died at 7 and a half.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Dec 2020)

I'd love a dog! Unfortunately I am not mobile enough to walk one properly. I could train one well enough not to need a lead, but the law doesn't understand that. So maybe a cat that's independent.

We'll see!

John .


----------



## mikej460 (26 Dec 2020)

Trainee neophyte said:


> I like your wood-paneled link box. Very smart. Is there a WIP?


I made it from 3 x 2 treated timber clad with 1"gravel board. It slots onto a set of rear mounted pallet forks and works very well. You can't see it on this pic but to the left is a chainsaw holder and slots for oil and fuel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jan 2021)

Lulu Pascoe, Staffy, aged eight weeks.


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Jan 2021)

She's a honey Phil.


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Jan 2021)

Dr Watson afler this mornings walk.


----------



## AES (30 Jan 2021)

Poor old "Watson" looks absolutely knackered. How far did you take him?

And "LuLu" looks like a real honey Phil.

Nice, both of 'em. I envy you both


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Jan 2021)

AES said:


> Poor old "Watson" looks absolutely knackered.



Don't let him fool you, the moment I close the kitchen door he'll be up either chewing stuff or harranging the older dog, or on then counter looking for food. I've had all sorts of setters but never an English before, absolutely adorable but zero manners.


----------



## Nigel Burden (1 Feb 2021)

Nice pup Phill. Shouldn't be too demanding exercise wise, unlike Eric.











He'll be nine in five weeks but is still like a puppy in many respects. He's still very excitable, and rather full on when he meets someone he knows, and the one thing that we've not been totally successful with is stopping him chasing, but given the breed, GWP, it's not easy. Otherwise he's no problem. Oh, they're rather vocal.

Bob, doesn't your other dog put him in his place. Eric is very tolerant of pups, almost too tolerant, but when they get older he'll put them in their place in no uncertain terms. We met his nephew one day whilst out on his walk I suppose his nephew was about fifteen months old at the time. He would not stop trying to dominate Eric who is not a dominant dog, unlike his sister, but I could see that he was not going to tolerate that, so I just moved him away as his nephews owner couldn't really hold him and I feared that there might be an almighty fight. 

Nigel.


----------



## doctor Bob (19 May 2021)

Looks like we have another dog on the way, MIL and FIL got a cockerpoo puppy, too much for them so we are taking it on, arrives sat 14 weeks old.
So we now have Charlie, Dr Watson and Freddie (black with a white flash)

Hows your puppy Phil?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 May 2021)

I have no camera atm, I must get the boy to take pics. Five months old, full of hell. She's bitten through two inch wide nylon leads in the last week. A huge muscle with a brain about the size of a pea. I keep calling her Cleo after my old boxer - she farts like a bull breed dog twice her size. She's wonderful. Or she will be when she's house trained properly.


----------



## doctor Bob (21 May 2021)

Collect him tommorrow pm. Bit strange with the short notice but I'm sure he will fit right in, Watson will have a proper moving toy to play with, Charlie will just be proper -----ed off


----------



## gregmcateer (22 May 2021)

My bro has two of them - mental! (The dogs, not bro!)
good luck


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 May 2021)

Lulu at about five months. She's bitten through two leads in the last fortnight, and has nearly gone through one since Sunday.


----------



## Spectric (26 May 2021)

If you want to be in control and the master, get a dog otherwise become a servant to a cat, they really know how to live.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 May 2021)

I am fond of pigs. Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals.

Winston Churchill


----------



## GuitardoctorW7 (27 May 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Lulu at about five months. She's bitten through two leads in the last fortnight, and has nearly gone through one since Sunday.


My day job is a TV sound mixer, our cat will only bite through headphone cables, especially expensive ones WTF?


----------



## bluenose (27 May 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Collect him tommorrow pm. Bit strange with the short notice but I'm sure he will fit right in, Watson will have a proper moving toy to play with, Charlie will just be proper -----ed off


What a cracking dog. Absolutely love him!!


----------



## Spectric (27 May 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Pigs treat us as equals.


So what do pigs know that we do not realise!


----------



## Trainee neophyte (27 May 2021)

Spectric said:


> So what do pigs know that we do not realise!


That people taste like pork. What else is important?


----------



## Spectric (27 May 2021)

I was thinking that when they look around these days and see so many porkies they think we are related.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Nov 2021)

Lulu, one year old next week. Dippy the cat, nearly two.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (30 Nov 2021)

Our two; Sprocket (standing, muddy) and Nozzle (recumbent, encrusted).


----------



## AES (30 Nov 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> Our two; Sprocket (standing, muddy) and Nozzle (recumbent, encrusted).
> 
> View attachment 122960



Nice. Still miss our "Bella" (15+ years now). Like the names too (next'll be "Hinge" & Bracket" no doubt)!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (30 Nov 2021)

Actually, the next one (hopefully many years away) will be Snorkel. 

Sprocket was named after the Fraggle Rock dog, Nozzle was named after Sprocket's hobby of giving herself a good nozzling, and Snorkel will be named after Nozzle's love of lying down in puddles with just her nose poking above the surface. 

A lot of people seem to think they're named after bits of hardware, which does make sense...


----------



## clogs (30 Nov 2021)

a home without animals just aint a home.....
we have 3 Border Collies, 3 cats, 2 rescue kittens and 7 rescue pups since they were 2 days old and dumped in a forest....now 12 weeks old and 2 have flown the nest this week...locally.....
the last few will be going to Holland, Germany and the UK.....they have to be 4 months old before they can fly out of here.....so still fun times to be had yet....
we lost 2 of our old Collies to cancer within a few weeks of each other......still think of them.....


----------



## Bm101 (30 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Lulu, one year old next week. Dippy the cat, nearly two.
> View attachment 122956


I can take or leave a cat Phil. But that's a handsome dog mate. I love a brindle. Good they get along.


----------



## Lazurus (30 Nov 2021)

This little fella came to us on Christmas morning last year, he is just over one year old and believe it or not he is a cockerpoo, however he is 95% cocker - first dog since i was a young kid. he has changed our lives and is a great addition to the family - surprising





how quickly you adapt to a new member, seems like he has been with us forever.


----------



## Flynnwood (30 Nov 2021)

Love Nature ... feeding a dying bee that lived to carry on a while more. 

Miss my Samoyed and many cats.


----------



## Bm101 (30 Nov 2021)

Once the new (single Dad) life eventually starts I have started thinking about being a dog man again. Problems being boats, and work. But by christ I don't think there would be a better solution for me personally. Come home to a malinoise and a blue heeler on a narrow boat. Lmao. What could possibly go wrong?  
Don't worry. It _probably_ won't happen but if it did... fairly sure no burglars. 
I do fancy one of either. Both being easy dogs to keep lol.


----------



## jcassidy (1 Dec 2021)

Spark (aka Peewee Carolmac) turned 1 on November. Easy to train and so bleeding rebellious I call him Sparkatacus.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2021)

and another ...........


----------



## hairy (1 Dec 2021)

We lost our boxer Monty Moo two weeks ago, nearly 8, 45kgs. He was my best mate. Over 5 weeks he had 8 sort of seizures where he locked up and stopped breathing, last one he just didn't come back. 99.9% of him was fine, still bouncy, still lovely.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2021)

I do love boxers, they're a breed apart. There's a photo of my old lady earlier in the thread - she was nearly twelve when she got a twisted colon. Fit as a flea at teatime, put down at 2am.


----------



## Adam W. (1 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> and another ...........
> View attachment 123051


I can't help wondering what the cat is thinking.


----------



## Cabinetman (1 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I can't help wondering what the cat is thinking.


He thinks he’s in charge but first chance I get he’s toast!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2021)

I don't think I'd like to see another dog go near the cat - she's like that with next door's cat as well.


----------



## doctor Bob (1 Dec 2021)

Dr Watson, taking it easy


----------



## Droogs (1 Dec 2021)

Found out today I am a grandad to 4 new pups. Oscar's reaction on finding out he is the daddy


----------



## mikej460 (1 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I can't help wondering what the cat is thinking.


'I'm Sparkatacus'


----------



## Bm101 (2 Dec 2021)

Give that lurcher a bit of steak Droogs.


----------



## Gerry (3 Dec 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Dr Watson, taking it easy


Snap, It's a setter thing!


----------



## Keefy. (3 Dec 2021)

It ain't just Setter's. Retrievers have their chillspells!


----------

